# Please Tell me What You Think on These Stallions



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello, I was curious what you all thought about these Stallion's in general for breeding. Besides pretty color do they actually have good conformation for a Quarter horse?

Here's the link,

Ackermans Training & Breeding Center 

I would post the pictures but I don't think we're supposed to do that?

I'm not breeding anything just I've seen them here and there up for stud etc. and thought I would ask.:wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well first off them me say, I don't get all caught up in "conformation" I like to see a willing mind and a good performanc recond and good conformation, but your never going to get a perfectly conformed horse so you need to realize your are always going to see faults, in every horse, even horses that do very well in what they were bred for. 

First of Hollywood Dunit Good, he looks nice, you can really see the Hollywood Jac 86 in his head. No mention of a show record tho

Flashy Hollywood Cowboy is pretty nice as well, a bit downhill and his front legs are not fantastic, he has solid breeding but no performance record so not a stallion that I would consider. 

Jumping G Whiz is cute, his color is actually very distracting. I don't like his neck, I like a cleaner throat latch. He is well bred and has a performance record, be curious to see what he produces as far as performance horses go. He is their best stallion I think. 

Not even going to mention the other three, for me the breeding isn't there so neither should their "boys."


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

There is definitely some eye candy on that site .. thanks for posting.

I'll reserve comment about breeding, because hopefully most people breed for a purpose .. not "in general" .. so it depends on the reason you are breeding and what you want to get as a result.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not sure? What would you breed them to produce, a rein-er, cutter? FGRanch could it be the pictures making Jumping G Whiz's neck look awkward? In a couple of the pictures where he's actually working it seems his neck looks a little better, but that's just me. And no comment on either of the Hollywood cowboy & ghost? Just curious why you would write them off.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well if I owned Hollywood Dunit Good and Flashy Hollwood Cowboy I would be breeding them to nice mares and proving their offspring. They both look like very nice boys but I would like to see some performance or at least some produce earnings. I would do the same with Jumping G Whiz, give away some breedings to mares that have earned or produced etc. All three studs are solid renining bred horses. I really like the pedigree's on all of them. 

The other ones are just not bloodlines that are proven enough for me to consider breeding stock. Ghost has good breeding but the proven horses are getting to far back for me. 

If the owner wants to breed them that's fine, but I think she should push really hard to get some of their foals into the show pen, otherwise the breeding demand just won't be there.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

"Head desk" sorry! I should have re-read your earlier post a bit better.  You did comment on both the Hollywoods... For what ever reason I love Cowboy's face, I would consider it very Quarter "horseish" but that's beside the point I guess.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

EmilyJoy said:


> I'm not sure? What would you breed them to produce, a rein-er, cutter? FGRanch could it be the pictures making Jumping G Whiz's neck look awkward? In a couple of the pictures where he's actually working it seems his neck looks a little better, but that's just me. And no comment on either of the Hollywood cowboy & ghost? Just curious why you would write them off.


Cutters and Reiners of today are two quite different horses. Sure there are a few exceptions, and if you just want to do low level stuff it probably won't be an issue. You should know that most cutters cannot cut a cow well and lay down a nice long track slide. It is against their training to stop hard completely and go the other way. Cutters that I have seen who also rein have difficulty getting back over their hocks fast enough to keep up with the cattle because they have their back feet moving too much underneath them.

Now I'm not a reiner, so I can't speak specifically to how they feel a more cutting bred horse competes in that arena. I do know that some of them do not want anything to do with certain cutting lines because they have a very strong mind of their own and can be very difficult. Some cutters particularly hate pattern work. They have so much "hunt" (meaning desire to work cattle) in them that they get bored and that can lead to behavioral issues.

As for the stallions on that site. They are hard to judge. The photos are all "fun" photos that belong on facebook. They are all edited/photoshopped and none are decent conformation photos. Seeing a horse in person or even a decent video is much better than a photo, but that isn't always available. The whole site is distracting, pedigrees are difficult to find and read.

Was there a particular stud you were interested in?
How is your mare bred?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I absolutely HATE how the studs are so freaking OVER PHOTO SHOPPED! 

Agree with FG ranch.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm actually not breeding anything, and thanks for telling me the info. So in real life out on the range what is the rein-er used for? What are these Stallion built for? My favorites would be Hollywood Cowboy, Ghost and Jumping G Whiz.

Elana I agree I think it takes away from their regular "self" and in it actually kinda makes them look awkward.

Also how about this guy, I found him in my random Quarter horse Stallion search  ? http://www.lewisranch.com/gpage17.html I think they're going to be using him as a reiner.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A reining horse is handy. A handy horse is useful. A horse with some cow that can rein is more useful. 

It is funny.. if I were in the market for a horse (had a place for one which I do not anymore) I would be looking for a horse with Cow and build.. or something for dressage or jumping.. even though I do not have cattle anymore or dressage arena. I guess I will always think like this though. Sort of a (bad?) habit. LOL

I like that black horse. Withers are a bit muttony in the photo and he may be a bit tied in at the knee.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't read any of the comments, sorry.

I have a friend that worked and trained for Ackermans for years (I actually just saw some pictures of her on their website xD), and got the priveledge of going out there for 'the tour.' While not all of their studs should have been studs (I didnt particularly like Black Hawk or their cremello stud) theres no doubt they had some quality horses and they all had great temperments and seemed very gentlemanly. Pretty facility too. At that time they had just started DunIt under saddle. He was superb!

Not sure I'd personally breed to one of their stallions, but I've seen a lot worse and ALL of their horses were in great condition, so I really can't bash them.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I wasn't looking for bashes on them as a whole just confo. flaws I guess, as they aren't junk horses. I would guess any foal they drop would be 100% functional, level headed horses. Unless something was super wrong with the mare. 

Which one would you choose as favorite?

If you crossed cowboy or ghost with a pure black mare would you get a Smoky black???? Defiantly not a pure black with white mane.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but it really irks me when someone is advertising their horse at stud but they can't post even *1* decent conformation shot. Sure, all those action shots look impressive, but I want to get an idea of what he _really_ looks like.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't get over why they photo-shopped most of those photos......


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it really irks me when someone is advertising their horse at stud but they can't post even *1* decent conformation shot. Sure, all those action shots look impressive, but I want to get an idea of what he _really_ looks like.


This is exactly what I was thinking. I thought most of them looked pretty downhill, but there wasn't a single squared-up, straight-on photo to look at. From what I could tell, they all had pretty heads and pretty colors, but I didn't think the rest of them were anything to write home about. 

I agree that Jumping G Whiz seems to be their nicest stud.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah and it would be nice to see the horse in natural but clean form... Then a person could see the horse's regular color along with confo.


----------

